# Gary's Buttermilk brine



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

I used a simple brown sugar/kosher salt brine in relatively light
proportions, 1/3-cup brown sugar and 1/3-cup kosher salt (mortons) to
each gallon of water. Liquid was 3-parts water, 1-part buttermilk. Brine
for 12-hours.


----------

